# very unusual cat toys!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just walked upstairs to find tampons everywhere, they have more toys than they can play with and still get into mischeif! bless em.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

....................
Bet your glad they cant speak or you'd have a few questions to answer!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

HEY they look like white mice with tails lol!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL mine have done that before plenty of times! he he he


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

I can remember when my kids were toddlers one of them stuck towels all over him and came into front room when we had people round!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I can remember when my kids were toddlers one of them stuck towels all over him and came into front room when we had people round!!


Towels over who???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

it was dale


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> it was dale


............


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

They look like they had fun Jen


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree they do look like white mice with long tails to a cat, lol. I had this happen once when the cat removed all the packaging and brought it downstairs into the lounge. I did have a visitor with me a the time as well, so it was quite embarrassing


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well at my old house i used to keep all my tampons in the airing cupboard out the way.
One day though a man had to come and see to the boiler and i forgot they were there so it was quite embarrassing to move them out the way so he could get to the boiler.
But to top it off the cat scoots in the airing cupboard and starts batting the tampons around on the floor!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

My siamese have a thing about pinching socks. I dont really mind that until one day when i had visitors and Max came downstairs with thong from my open drawer in his mouth. 

One of THE most embarrasing moments ever!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

My late old moggy - bless him - used to steal my bras and chuck it accross his back and speed around like that. Was quite embarassing when we had visitors.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

One of mind did the same with a lacy thong of mine wrapped round her when my Dad was here!

My parents think I am completely bonkers for having cats anyway, I wanted to curl up and die!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> My late old moggy - bless him - used to steal my bras and chuck it accross his back and speed around like that. Was quite embarassing when we had visitors.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> My siamese have a thing about pinching socks. I dont really mind that until one day when i had visitors and Max came downstairs with thong from my open drawer in his mouth.
> 
> One of THE most embarrasing moments ever!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats hilarious


----------

